# Half Life 2 Giveaway



## Deleted_171835 (May 4, 2011)

I recently purchased The Orange Box and got an extra copy of Half Life 2 (and a guest pass for Team Fortress 2).

I'll be doing a giveaway. All you have to do to enter is post in this thread. I will determine the winner using 'random.org'. The winner will receive Half Life 2 and a TF2 guest pass via Steam.

I'll reveal the winner on May 7th.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 4, 2011)

First.

I have a copy of TF2 but not one of HL2. I surely hope I win.


----------



## Slyakin (May 4, 2011)

I'd love to get a copy of Half-Life.


----------



## bowlofspiders (May 4, 2011)

I've always wanted HL2 to play with my friends.


----------



## Vigilante (May 4, 2011)

Join me in.


----------



## [M]artin (May 4, 2011)

Entered! I already own both, but if I win, I'd like to redirect the gift to a friend who doesn't have either...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 4, 2011)

I'm in. Might as well. I don't own either games myself, and have had almost no time to try out Team Fortress 2.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 4, 2011)

I'd like HL2 too


----------



## Nujui (May 4, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 4, 2011)

This would be pretty nice.


----------



## tagzard (May 4, 2011)

Can i be in. What do i have to do?
Steam id:Tagzard


----------



## WigWrm (May 4, 2011)

here's to hoping...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 4, 2011)

HL2 is a great game im suprised i dont have it on steam yet...


----------



## Devin (May 4, 2011)

Awesome. Can I haz in?


----------



## bashscrazy (May 4, 2011)

I join ones.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 4, 2011)

I can join?

Good idea Waluigi, Steam ID: Xoo00o0o0o


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 4, 2011)

Count me in.

Steam ID BBitWalugi.


----------



## junkerde (May 4, 2011)

im in please


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 4, 2011)

im game so when does it end i always wanted to play half life 2


----------



## Pyrmon (May 4, 2011)

Already pirated got it, but what the hell? Steam ID is pyrmon24 IIRC.


----------



## Bulit (May 4, 2011)

Steam ID: Bulitguy


Thanks.


----------



## kiafazool (May 4, 2011)

enter me in this


----------



## Recorderdude (May 4, 2011)

YESH.

I (should) be recorderdude on steam now. if not that it's still stuck on annonymousperson2.

sooooo many mods that will work with this that don't with just portal.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 4, 2011)

well i entered ill tell you my steam id when i win if i do


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2011)

I'll enter. 
But I'll gift the game to geoflcl if I win.


----------



## IxthusTiger (May 4, 2011)

Please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SteamID: IxthusTiger


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2011)

me too

steam id: nbr_Joe88


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (May 4, 2011)

Cool. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 4, 2011)

I'll join.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 4, 2011)

I'll join.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (May 4, 2011)

Im in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope i win
gl every1


----------



## TheWingless (May 4, 2011)

Free game? I'm in.

That, and I've never really played HL2(or pirated it).


----------



## Schlupi (May 4, 2011)

I'm in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Steam ID is

Schlupi23

if I do win.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 4, 2011)

what does steam mean? and im in.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 4, 2011)

Im in


----------



## signz (May 4, 2011)

Count me in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love free stuff.


----------



## LuigiBlood (May 4, 2011)

I'm quite interested :
SteamID : Seru-kun


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2011)

Lets do this!


----------



## Nirraic (May 4, 2011)

free games = win


----------



## infinete (May 4, 2011)

Everyone loves a freebie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in


----------



## Stewy12 (May 4, 2011)

Only built my PC last week and only just created a Steam account so I'm in!!!!!


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 4, 2011)

Cool, I'm in ^^

I've got tf2 already, but no half life


----------



## R2DJ (May 4, 2011)

Hope I win!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

I'm in too!! Just in time xD

Hope I win.


----------



## d3co (May 6, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## Deleted-273695 (May 6, 2011)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your generosity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I played HL just the original on PS2 and they were good times, although how is it playing on the computer


----------



## MaxNuker (May 6, 2011)

im in for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its cool that nowadays, many people on gbatemp, are doing "give away" events


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 6, 2011)

I'm missing a copy of HL2 too, so I'm in! ^^


----------



## Amphy2310 (May 6, 2011)

I am in ^^


----------



## corenting (May 6, 2011)

Nice idea so i'm in !


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 6, 2011)

I'm in.  I'd like half-life 2


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 6, 2011)

i'm in..


----------



## BumFace (May 7, 2011)

I'm in~


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 7, 2011)

So many people want Half-Life 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm in as well I guess, free stuff FTW)


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 7, 2011)

Pick me.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 7, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> what does steam mean? and im in.


You don't have/know Steam? Really, really? XD


----------



## Dangy (May 7, 2011)

O: And I was just about to buy the Orange Box.

If I don't win this I'll probably buy Orange Box and give away my copy of TF2.


----------



## zzz92 (May 7, 2011)

Hope i'm not too late, it's alrdy may 7 in my timezone 0.o

Thanks in advance =D
And if i dont win, Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## PettingZoo (May 7, 2011)

I'm surprised at how many people haven't played hl2 or at least don't own it :S (Count me out).


----------



## vash117 (May 7, 2011)

half-life 2 is just an awesome game  
count me in


----------



## Vigilante (May 7, 2011)

I want it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2011)

why not? me please.


----------



## overlord00 (May 7, 2011)

never got around to buying hl2 (and its episodes) after a quick play through back in the day... maybe this would start me back up...


I am in


----------



## dinofan01 (May 7, 2011)

I would like to get my name in on this!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man has won Half Life 2 and a TF2 guest pass! I'll send it to him via Steam as soon as he tells me his Steam ID


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 7, 2011)

Woo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can you send it to [email protected]?

As for the TF2 guestpass, you can give that to someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have TF2


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2011)

Just sent Half Life 2 to Feels Good Man.





I did a redraw for the TF2 guest pass and R2DJ has won it. If you already have TF2, feel free to give the guest pass to someone else.


----------

